# I expect to be up to my hips in alligators



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 21, 2017)

in the kitchen this morning. If you don't hear from me again for a while, I'll be out after the first of the year!

Today is mashed potatoes and cheesecake, then lunch with DD/DSIL and the g'kids at Cracker Barrel, back to my dog sitting gig, and starting over again at home tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow...

Having the oven on most of the day wards off the chill, and doing the cooking a little at a time saves my feet and my back.

Brandied cranberries have already been done and are in the fridge; the Guest of Honor was moved from the freezer to the fridge Sunday.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)




----------

